
Google Cloud Next Update - moving to digital conference due to COVID-19 - awslattery
https://cloud.withgoogle.com/next/sf/update
======
awslattery
Tldr: conference is moving to a free digital experience. Registered attendees
will be refunded by March 13, 2020.

~~~
mtmail
I see you created the post, can you change the title to reflect that? The
title they chose is very generic.

~~~
awslattery
Hopefully that's a bit clearer. Having been a lurker on and off again for
years here, I wasn't sure how best to avoid editorializing the title.

